# Happy 4th of July!!



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Aputernut17 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th Ya'll


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2019)

I hope you all have a great one.  I'm staying in today with the AC on!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


>


So pretty Ken...thank you!


----------



## Mike (Jul 5, 2019)

Looks like you had a good time with all
those fireworks.

Mike.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Every year,   going back to the 70's,  Willie Nelson has had a day long picnic and concert in Austin, Tx on the 4th.  He brings out the crowds.


----------



## jujube (Jul 5, 2019)

We went downtown to watch the fireworks and ended up having to watch the end of them through a rainsoaked windshield.  The "real" fireworks came on the way home.  I don't think I have ever seen such a lightening show as we had last night.


----------

